# Restoring 1946 Schwinn B6



## TxSker (Jun 30, 2012)

*Restoring 1946 Schwinn B6 **FINISHED w/ PICS***

*Project is almost complete NEW PCS AT END OF THREAD*

I'm new here and new to vintage bike restoration.  My first and maybe only restoration is going to be this 1946 Schwinn B6 (Serial #I68978) that is my father in law's.  Thought it would be great to take it and retore it for him and give it back as a gift.  It has a Texas Special Headbadge, anyone kow anything about that?  I've included some pics below. Would love to know if there are any good onlie resources for restoration because I have a tine of questions (best way to rmove rust, what needs to be or should be chromed, ect.)  I'm pretty stoked to get this going because I think its going to be a ton of fun.

First question. Does this look to be in shape to restore?


----------



## Dave K (Jun 30, 2012)

TxSker said:


> First question. Does this look to be in shape to restore?





Looks like it might a to nice to resore.

I would give a good clean and wax and possibly replace some of the chrome parts with better ones


----------



## TxSker (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd like to keep all he parts original if I can.  That may mean gettting the handlebars and gooseneck re-chromed as well as he front spring assembly and other parts.  I'm guessing that isn't going to be cheap.


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2012)

I would die to have that badge!! I'd replace it for ya with something else?? Trains plaines and automobiles would be the same screw dimensions and I could get one NOS so it would be perfect for you resto....

I actually restore bikes as a side business. If you really want to restore it right, have a good blaster media blast or sandblast all the parts, have the fenders rolled if they need it, do your bodywork and paint work, rechrome and done! I did a girls Schwinn awhile back that i have photos of for refernce of my work if you would like to see what i do. I also am just starting 2 girls bike for my girlfriend. A 39 Shelby girls Airflow and a 41 Colson bullnose firestone. I will start a thread on them on monday when i pick up the parts from the blaster.


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 30, 2012)

TxSker said:


> I'm new here and new to vintage bike restoration.  My first and maybe only restoration is going to be this 1946 Schwinn B6 (Serial #I68978) that is my father in law's.  Thought it would be great to take it and retore it for him and give it back as a gift.  It has a Texas Special Headbadge, anyone kow anything about that?  I've included some pics below. Would love to know if there are any good onlie resources for restoration because I have a tine of questions (best way to rmove rust, what needs to be or should be chromed, ect.)  I'm pretty stoked to get this going because I think its going to be a ton of fun.
> 
> First question. Does this look to be in shape to restore?
> 
> ...


----------



## TxSker (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the offer but I'm going to keep the badge. I want to get it back to original shape for my father in law. 

So anyone know of a good place in the North Dallas area to media blast the parts, a place to get things re-chromed and maybe even painted?  Anyone used the paint from Vintageschwinn.com. Is it any good?


----------



## how (Jul 1, 2012)

It is gonna be great restored, but i think not worth what it would cost to restore,,if it was me I would clean it up as much as possible and ride it. Problem with spendling up to 2 grand to restore it is, he will never want to ride it.

Here is my rough 48 I was once gonna restore it, but I would rather just ride it.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 1, 2012)

*sweet find*

That bike is fully loaded. Good luck with the resto!:o


----------



## TxSker (Jul 1, 2012)

Whether or not I spend more on this to restore than what o is worth is beside the point. The enjoyment of the work in the restoration is worth something to me.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 1, 2012)

*Well said*



TxSker said:


> Whether or not I spend more on this to restore than what o is worth is beside the point. The enjoyment of the work in the restoration is worth something to me.




A bike in that condition. A person has a right to restore. It's not always about cost.  I personnaly don't like riding rust buckets. It's a individual choice. :o


----------



## slick (Jul 1, 2012)

I honestly don't see $2k in a restoration on this bike. I charge in the $350-450 (depending how rought the fenders are) range to do a bike for body and paint with all those graphics. Chrome will probably run about $600. I would consider repopping that badge for numerous reasons. To clean it and repaint it will be a chore if any of the detali is lost or gouged. Nothing looks worse than a crusty badge on a beautiful bike. Also you could sell a few to guys on here and recoup some of your restoration costs. There is a guy on ebay that makes repops and gets $85-135 each depending on what badge it is.


----------



## TxSker (Apr 22, 2014)

So, its been a while and I've made so progress on the bike.  Just got it back from paint and went back to the mostly original colors, burgundy and white and it looks amazing.  I stripped the rust off the chrome parts where I could and in lieu of re-chroming I've painted the parts with chrome paint.  The parts were pretty badly pitted they look ok but not perfect.  I'm wondering if I'd be better off getting them re-chromed now or if buying replacement repro parts is the way to go? I also will need a new light and tank horn, those can be repro parts.

I'll post pics of the paint job soon.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 22, 2014)

Your half way there...I would re-chrome what IS plateable and replace what's NOT plateable and have those pieces chrome plated. Original B6 parts are fairly common and can be found for reasonable prices.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 22, 2014)

*Here's before and after of my B6*








A couple of pictures, before and after a clean up.

Mike


----------



## spoker (Apr 22, 2014)

lionel had a texas special train with that paint scheme so there prolly was a real texas special train,i had a head badge restored by daves vintage cycles and it ecedded my expactations,cost $85.00,gut it was perfect


----------



## invesions (Apr 26, 2014)

Cool bike as is! Will certainly enjoy seeing pics as you go through the restoration process as well... Including the finished look. Good luck!


----------



## TxSker (May 1, 2014)

So I need a little guidance on selecting a repro horn.  The bike horn was missing when I got it and I'm not sure which of the following will fit or if both will.  One uses 1 d cell the other uses 2.  Anyone know?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331186538670?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310940571962?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

TxSker said:


> So I need a little guidance on selecting a repro horn.  The bike horn was missing when I got it and I'm not sure which of the following will fit or if both will.  One uses 1 d cell the other uses 2.  Anyone know?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331186538670?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310940571962?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Why not put a post in the wanted to buy here and get an original? V/r Shawn


----------



## TxSker (May 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Why not put a post in the wanted to buy here and get an original? V/r Shawn




I'm not that interested in keeping it 100% original.  This is more about restoring for my father in law and not making a bike I'm going to sell so repro parts are ok.  It will be 95%+ original and that is ok with me.


----------



## TxSker (May 6, 2014)

Here is the tank and chain guard after paint and after decals have been added.





Also the frame.


----------



## phantomVW (May 6, 2014)

*Texas special badge*

Nice work on the bike so far!
  The badge on the bike is a Texas special and has the Texas Monument on it. It was distributed by Herbert L Flake who was a bicycle distributer throughout the Texas area and was big in Houston back in the 30s to the 60s. I've been collecting bicycles for over 20 years and I've only found three of these badges and they were all on Schwinn Bicycles a 37, 46 and 47 I would definitely keep it on the bike.


----------



## TxSker (May 10, 2014)

*Finshed....Kind of*

So I'm 97% finished. Just waiting on a new brake handle and cable to get that put back together and and I'll be done excpet for some fine tuning.

Here is a picture when it was pulled out of the barn.





And here it is almost complete.


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 23, 2020)

Awesome job !!!!


----------



## REC (Mar 23, 2020)

Wow, what a nice job!! I think the colors are gorgeous!!
I have the same '46 frame on the "Wall Of Wait" in the shop.
REC


----------



## mrg (Mar 23, 2020)

To bad the guy ( or the bike ) haven't been on here in 6 years, wonder where it's at now?


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone ever hear from this fellow again? I'd like to put photos of his bike in my next book. Thank you. Barry


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 2, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Anyone ever hear from this fellow again? I'd like to put photos of his bike in my next book. Thank you. Barry



Shoot him a PM


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 2, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Shoot him a PM



I already did that before I asked you folks about him.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 2, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> I already did that before I asked you folks about him.



Figured you did, just thought I'd throw it out there.... LoL


----------

